# My Beautiful Samantha, I will never forget you



## JennieLove

My oldest kitty Samantha passed away today at around 9am, sleeping in her bed. She was 20 years old and has been with me since I was born and although I am an only child, she felt like a sister to me. I love you Sam Sam and I will never forget you my sweat friend.


----------



## Forensic

Samantha sounds like she lived a very long and much loved life. My condolences.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh No Jennie I am so sorry!!!! At least she passed in her sleep like you had hoped rather than in pain!! If there is anything I can do please don't hesitate to ask *big hugs*


----------



## JennieLove

Thanks you guys. I had a feeling she was going to go either that night or this morning. I cant stop crying, but I know shes in a better place now. Before I left her yesterday I told her how much I loved her and I said good bye...she was purring the whole time.


----------



## rattikins

I'm so sorry for your loss JennieLove. My very first pet that I felt a deep connection to was a kitty. 

You were very blessed to get 20 full years with her, and she was blessed to have such a wonderful owner.


----------



## JennieLove

Thank you so much rattikins.


----------



## Matt

My cat died a few years back...I miss him alot.
This thread just made me think of him....


----------



## JennieLove

Im sorry to hear that Matt.


----------



## viishuz

*[align=center]Aww, I'm sorry Jennie. She was very beautiful, and I'm sure had a wonderful life with you <3[/align]*


----------



## JennieLove

Thank you viishuz.


----------



## cashewsmama

i cant imagine how hard this is for you  . my condolences to you. sounds like she had a very very full and happy life with you. a peaceful passing in her sleep is every owners best wish, you are very lucky in that sense. i can only wish that my own cashew (dog) will pass the same way.


----------



## JennieLove

Thank you cashewsmama. Its been really hard for me, I still cant believe shes gone and I must have cried up a river today. There are so so many things Im going to miss, and its going to be very loney without her. She was always there for me and now that shes gone I feel a bit lost. Im very happy she did pass the way she did...at home, sleeping in a warm bed.


----------



## Poppyseed

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss ):


----------



## Inesita

Oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## DonnaK

Aww, I'm sorry, JennieLove


----------



## JennieLove

Thank you everyone!


----------



## mopydream44

I'm very sorry to hear about your kitty Jennie. My dog FooFoo passed away the first year I went away to college. I found her when I was 5, and she lived to be 15 or 16 (they weren't sure exaclty how old she was when I found her). She slept in my bed practically her whole life, and it was terribly hard when I lost her. This may seem silly but I swear the night she passed away I saw her running and jumping onto my dorm bed, where she stayed with me until I fell alseep. Just know that she can be kept alive in your heart forever. 

If you need some one to talk to you can always PM me. I don't know if I could help but I could listen


----------



## Matt

Again, Im really sorry for your loss.


----------



## DonnaK

Matt said:


> My 2 dogs always get a part of my sisters and I beds.
> We will switch out almost every other night or whatever so we get to have both dogs. I will be SO Depressed for SO long when they go.
> Thankfully they are only 4 & 5, and they live to about 20.
> (oh yeah I have 2 Labs. black(5yrs) and yellow(4yrs) )


Matt, this thread is for Jennie and Samantha, please try to stay on topic. Thanks.


----------

